# Ice Cream Factory - Plymouth



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 11, 2008)

*Ice Cream Factory - Plymouth - September 2008*

Ladies & Gentlemen……..

May I present – Fantasy Ice Cream Factory – Plymouth – Devon

I discovered this while checking the Devon & Somerset Fire Brigade news desk, crews were called out to a large blaze at the site, up until this point I never knew there was an ice cream factory on my door step. I cant find ANY history about this site, I don’t know who currently owns it, or if there are any plans for it in the future.

Met up with Lycos, Scotty, Penfold, Sneakk, and took my girlfriend along as well 

On to the pics​


----------



## Scotty (Sep 11, 2008)

cracking find mate.

i'm going back again, thats for sure.

i'll upload my pics once photobucket has sorted it self out.


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah I've not finished uploading yet....... guess when photofuckits back I cen resume !

I'm glad it turned out to be more exciting than I thought, I had expected it to just be an empty warehouse


----------



## lycos (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah mate, that goes double for me too, what a time for photobucket to choose eh? lol
nice to meet you all at last, look forward to the next one...

A few from me...


----------



## sneakk (Sep 11, 2008)

That place was cool. Sorry to see all the sad old vans just lying around. Glad I didn't taste any of the ice cream flavourings though!!!


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 11, 2008)

whats an ice cream place, without an ice cream van.....


----------



## sneakk (Sep 11, 2008)

I can't wait til I get my camera now! This place was great. Scotty was overly amused by popping the rotten solero's on the floor so they shot a wad out!


----------



## Scotty (Sep 11, 2008)

lycos would do any thing for a pic


----------



## freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Great find! :err: What the hell was an inflatable doing in there! Did they expect to have to row their way out of a flood of ice cream I wonder! :laugh:


----------



## Underworld (Sep 12, 2008)

Great pictures. How long ago was the fire ?

UW


----------



## Fraz13 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow what a place, I'll be in Plymouth on Tuesday morning, I'd love a look at this place....


----------



## and7barton (Sep 12, 2008)

Burt.Plymouth said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen……..
> 
> May I present – Fantasy Ice Cream Factory – Plymouth – Devon
> 
> ...


----------



## Scrub2000 (Sep 12, 2008)

Awesome report peeps!!!


----------



## sneakk (Sep 12, 2008)

freebird said:


> Great find! :err: What the hell was an inflatable doing in there! Did they expect to have to row their way out of a flood of ice cream I wonder! :laugh:



No idea. There was a life raft there too! The inflatable was cool though. It was a Jet boat - basically a jet ski with an inflatable sewn around it. I was so excited!


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 12, 2008)

There was all sorts of stuff laying around, I cant get my head around it. With scrap value on cars around £90 each, there is atleast £800 in cars & vans on site, left rotting........

There is enough paperwork on site to make 2 million copies of 2009 yellow pages.....

Enough stainless steel to make 39 Delorians

Its as if it closed for a holiday, and didnt open up again, but got trashed to f**k in the mean time.


as for the fire........ details off the fire service website:

Incident: Fire in disused factory 
Date: Saturday, March 22, 2008 
Time: 16:45 
Location: The old ice cream factory, Plymouth 
Area: West Devon 
County: Devon 



Two fire engines from Camels Head attended the report of smoke issuing from a disused ice cream factory. On arrival, crews forced access to the property, found it well alight and requested another two fire engines and an aerial ladder platform. Two fire engines from Crownhill and Greenbank also attended, together with the aerial ladder platform from Crownhill.

17:18 hrs The fire has spread to the ground floor and roof space and crews are using four breathing apparatus sets, two hose reel jets, one main jet and the hydraulic platform to tackle the fire. 

18:10 hrs Crews are turning over and damping down. Operations have been scaled down and ground floor and roof space have been damaged by fire.


----------



## King Al (Sep 12, 2008)

Excellent find Burt, super pics guys!! Loads of interesting machines and icecream vans and a piano type thing There must be more info on this place out there


----------



## Lightbuoy (Sep 12, 2008)

What an interesting find. Some wacky looking equipment still in place too! 
I remember those old Bedford Ice Cream vans -and back when the summers used to seem to last forever, the Ice Cream man would ring a bell in the evenings (instead of the usual tunes). Me Olds said he used a bell so it wouldn't wake up the children?!!

Thanks for sharing,

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Scotty (Sep 12, 2008)

i forgot this one.


----------



## Mrs Burt (Sep 12, 2008)

What a brilliant trip! And credit to the fantastic photographers who managed to catch some amazing photos!

I was amazed at the vast amount of equipment still present, especially the ice cream vans, all of which had everything that was removeable taken - clearly someone has made alot on ebay as the only parts remaining were destroyed, every bit of glass was smashed so we had to be carefull. The fire had clearly taken place in the out building and how the sports car did not go up in flames is beyond me as all around it had been torched.

There was so much stuff here it is unbelieveable, and it has all been turned over as things like till units and chairs were now outside in the main compound (previously the loading bay)

As you walk in the main doors, to the left and right are four huge walk in freezers. One was full of rotten cornettos, christ knows what was in the others, i was too affraid to look... the two rooms to the right were totally trashed and the main area not only had the original stainless steel vats but also a life raft and speed boat along with many other random items that didnt quite seem to fit in.

It was incredibly dark in there and the photos are amazing considering when we first walked in we couldn't see a thing, imagine our suprise when the first torch was shone around to light up all the equitment.

There was a long corridor that ran the length of the buidling but none of us liked the look of the huge cobwebs... We then made our way through to the offices and i was amazed at the amount of paperwork, obviously a very over compliant office who keep all paperwork for the minimum of 6 years!

The filing cabinets were still full, and the volume of paperwork was unreal, one pile was the width of the corridor and at least up to my knees... The owner of the business clearly had an import business on the side bringing in Jap cars but it looks as though he went bankrupt. We couldnt get into most of the offices as there was too much rubbish spread over the floor, fridges had been pushed over and the paperwork was wet and slippery. 

There were pictures of a boat - clearly his pride and joy - on the water looking beautiful but that boat is now sat dying in the coartyard. 

Ill get a couple of pictures up later...

Thanks guys for a brilliant trip and it was great to meet you!

Mrs Burt


----------



## ricmonkey (Sep 12, 2008)

Great explore, and great photos. There's a lot of variety to see in there.

I can't believe the 300zx has been left there!


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Sep 12, 2008)

Lmao
what's with the random keyboard/piano! 
some really nice photos and this place looks ace!


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 13, 2008)

thats a awasome place that 

loving the old transit ice cream vans just a sad question but did anyone get a pic of the other mk1 transit 
that you have taken pics of the inside?
my family were ice cream men but our vans are a bit different from the softie vans you have in england 
but these pics combine 2 of my loves old ice cream vans and ford transits


----------



## Fusion87 (Sep 13, 2008)

Found out today from a local thats it being demolished extremely soon. Used to be the Williams ice cream place but apparently they haven't owned it for several years now.


----------



## The Pirate (Sep 13, 2008)

Great report you`s lot...really stunning site.


----------



## Looloo (Sep 13, 2008)

Man, that has REALLY put me off ice cream. Kim and Aggie would have a field day in that place!


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 16, 2008)

A few more from me !


----------



## ABP hunter (Nov 3, 2008)

hi
im realy intrested in having a look at this site were is it

Many Thanks


----------



## Scotty (Nov 3, 2008)

ABP hunter said:


> hi
> im realy intrested in having a look at this site were is it
> 
> Many Thanks




St budeux (how ever you spell it), in the middle of a housing estate.
there was another fire there last month, so if you do go, go carefull, they set the transit on fire. so look out for glass and burent tyres.


----------



## Jessamine (Nov 3, 2008)

:O




What a beautiful mess!!!!!! =D woooooow! Ice-Creaaaaaaam *drools*



Oh yes! Good pictures 


xxxx


----------



## skittles (Nov 3, 2008)

Fab find but I wonder what happened their?

Soft ice cream equipment and vans are worth a pound or tow.

What make of sports car car is that, does anyone know

Speed boat! Maybe I should visit with a trailer. Any pics of it?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 3, 2008)

skittles said:


> Fab find but I wonder what happened their?
> 
> Soft ice cream equipment and vans are worth a pound or tow.
> 
> ...



Its a nissan 300.

Dont think i got any more pics of the boats. i'll take a look when i get home.


----------



## mcspringzy (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, a place with so much goodies, even a nissian 200sx?

Loves it, nice pics guys.

Have you lot done the Dance Acadamy yet?


----------



## Scotty (Nov 3, 2008)

mcspringzy said:


> Wow, a place with so much goodies, even a nissian 200sx?
> 
> Loves it, nice pics guys.
> 
> Have you lot done the Dance Acadamy yet?



yup, done.


----------



## mcspringzy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ahhh have you put it up on here?


Whats the situation with that place, is it still empty?


I heard the owner just went to prison


----------



## Scotty (Nov 3, 2008)

mcspringzy said:


> Ahhh have you put it up on here?
> 
> 
> Whats the situation with that place, is it still empty?
> ...



Do a search it will apear.

not giving any thing away about the place.
but the owner has been sent down for 9 years but is appealing due to some human rights shit.


----------



## skittles (Nov 3, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Do a search it will apear.



Spent the whole morning searching, found nothing


----------



## Scotty (Nov 3, 2008)

skittles said:


> Spent the whole morning searching, found nothing



Thats gay.

here you go


----------



## mcspringzy (Nov 3, 2008)

I also searched once, and couldnt find it lol. cheers


----------



## skittles (Nov 3, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Thats gay.
> 
> here you go



Thanks Scotty and I will take you word for it but your link takes me to one of your other reports


----------



## jimmysaville (Nov 12, 2008)

ABP hunter said:


> hi
> im realy intrested in having a look at this site were is it
> 
> Many Thanks



orite m8 think i have found it its around the area we were looking 2nite


----------



## Scotty (Nov 12, 2008)

jimmysaville said:


> orite m8 think i have found it its around the area we were looking 2nite



Its in st budeux lads.
can't give exact location as i forgot


----------



## S1MON (Nov 13, 2008)

Ain't too far from me, may go check it out.

Them pushbikes look proper old school.. could stick some big ass speakers on the back of them


----------



## theterrorwheel (Jan 23, 2009)

went looking for this place today 23/1/09 and the gates were open and some one sounds like they were shovelling stuff up, if any one else is keen for a visit, i think it should be done asap.


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't know what they were doing the day you went theterrorwheel, but I've been up there this eve (I live 5mins away so thought I'd take the chance that it'd been flattened!) and it's all still there. The damage caused by the fire is very obvious but 90% of everything in the pics above was still there, although the ice cream vans have gone (for scrap, i guess) and the big building that they were in was all locked up with no way in 

Anyway, just thought i'd say it's still they and well worth a visit if your in the area!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow, great photo's guys! Fantastic find, too  what was the smell like in that place?!


----------



## Landie_Man (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats BRILLIANT!

Do you have the reg's for any of the vehicles? prefeably all of them?

This is one of the transits

The enquiry is complete
The vehicle details for D988 FPY are:

Date of Liability 01 04 1999
Date of First Registration 01 07 1987
Year of Manufacture 1987
Cylinder Capacity (cc) 1593CC
CO2 Emissions Not Available
Fuel Type Petrol
Export Marker Not Applicable
Vehicle Status Unlicensed
Vehicle Colour MULTI-COLOUR
Vehicle Type Approval null
The information contained on this page is correct at the time of enquiry.
Vehicle Excise Duty Rate for vehicle 
6 Months Rate £104.50
12 Months Rate £190.00 

Now I need

2 other transits
The Nissan
The Daihatsu Hijet
The Bedford CF
The VW T2

How many vehicles!!!


----------



## PinkMini (Jul 22, 2009)

Jimba said:


> what was the smell like in that place?!




Old, damp, burnt and ICECREAMY!!


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jul 22, 2009)

is this site still there


----------



## Badoosh (Sep 25, 2009)

tparker said:


> Visiting this tomorrow morning wish me luck!



Don't tell the world


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Sep 26, 2009)

Site still there but I had a quick look at it the other day, it has been cleaned up, all that was out in the forecourt was a top off a transit van, so I guess he's cut everything up and sold it for scrap.

Building is all locked down too, when I took the photo of the fire one resident said the amount of times someone sets fire to it is unreal, so I guess the fire service had started charging him to attend


----------

